# Service und Support > Testforum >  test

## lutzi007

hallo, ich bin neu hier und muss noch viel üben  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## lutzi007

naja, geht ja schon ein bisschen  :Blinzeln:

----------


## lutzi007

jetzt ist aber Feierabend, lutzi muss ins Bett :]

----------


## lutzi007

> jetzt ist aber Feierabend, lutzi muss ins Bett :]


Ob das wohl richtig ist?

----------


## lutzi007

Hurra, es hat geklappt!

----------


## tritus59

Bravo lutzi, gratuliere. Auch in der Schweiz sieht man das korrekte Zitat !!

----------


## lutzi007

Auweia, ich werde ja noch berühmt  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## lutzi007

:L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Blinzeln:  :|  :Stirnrunzeln: 
Ding dann dong

----------


## lutzi007

:-| 8-) :-o :-$ :-)
:$
Der die das

----------


## lutzi007

ðŸ™ˆ bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## lutzi007

testestest

----------


## Georg_

🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈��🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈

ich habe vorher auf "erweitert" geschaltet

----------


## lutzi007

Georg, das ist mir jetzt peinlich. Ich finde "erweitert" nicht. Die ADT ist schuld. Dadurch mangelnde Geisteskraft :|

----------


## lutzi007

😎🤠aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## lutzi007

> ��
> 
> ich habe vorher auf "erweitert" geschaltet


Georg, jetzt habe ich es doch noch gefunden, nachdem ich meine Brille geputzt habe  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Ich glaube, ich bin doch noch lernfähig  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

> 😘 testestest


ddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## lutzi007

🐱þtttttttttttt

----------


## lutzi007

Hh 🐱hhhhhhh

----------


## tritus59

Lutz,

Ich glaube Du musst Deine Brille noch mehr putzen. Das ist doch alles viel zu gross.
Ich übe grad mal mit, wenn Du erlaubst:

��
��
Hmmh. ich weiss auch 
nicht, ob das was wird. Ist echt schwierig mit der Grösseneinstellung. Warum macht es auch nur ??

----------


## lutzi007

Rdþtttttttttttttt

----------


## lutzi007

> Lutz,
> 
> Ich glaube Du musst Deine Brille noch mehr putzen. Das ist doch alles viel zu gross.
> Ich übe grad mal mit, wenn Du erlaubst:





> ��
> ��
> Hmmh. ich weiss auch 
> nicht, ob das was wird. Ist echt schwierig mit der Grösseneinstellung. Warum macht es auch nur ??



ich glaube, ich brauch eine neue Lesebrille. Alles ist so klein  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## tritus59

Nun ja, das wird wohl nichts mehr heute abend.
Vielleicht kannst Du uns noch verraten, welches Tier Du als Avatar gewählt hast ?
So ohne Lupe betrachtet könnte es sich vielleicht um eine Katze, ein Hund oder gar einen Affen handeln !? Bin wirklich ratlos. Vielleicht brauche ich auch einfach eine stärkere Brille.

----------


## lutzi007

Das soll doch ein kleiner Kater sein  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## lutzi007

Etwas plattgedrückt, aber sonst noch ganz OK  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## lutzi007

Ein Glück, das ich hier in der Testecke bin  😼

----------


## tritus59

Ok, das mag stimmen. Aber woran erkennt man, ob es ein kleiner Kater oder vielleicht eine Kätzin ist ? Ich versuche auch mal weiter in der Testecke mal, diese Symbole zu schreiben:
😩👹😥

----------


## lutzi007

Mmh, das ist doch divers (wegen ADT)  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## tritus59

So, Tritus muss ins Bett, nicht ohne weiter zu üben:
🐰

🦝*
*

----------


## lutzi007

Gute Nacht!
Jetzt träumst du bestimmt von Häschen und Waschbären, die von einem Kater gejagt werden  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo, ich bin die Raupe Nimmersatt 🐛

----------


## lutzi007

🌝 🙈 😌 😴.........

----------


## lutzi007

🤔Habe gerade gesehen, dass es im gleichen Forum gleiche Thread-Namen geben kann. Dann könnte ich also auch im gleichen Forum wie Harald, dem Unverwüstlichen, einen Thread "In eigener Sache" aufmachen 🤔
Über die Sinnhaftigkeit lässt sich da natürlich streiten. Und wenn ich dann da reinschreiben würde, dass die Vögel in meinem Garten ihr Futter zu schnell auffuttern, so dass ich andauernd nachfüllen muss, könnte keiner was sagen. Für mich kann mein Garten ja beruhigend sein und somit positiv für mein Immunsystem, das ja gegen den PCa was machen soll. Damit wäre ich dann wieder beim Thema Prostatakrebs 🤔
Also sollten die Vögel sich etwas mäßigen, damit ich mich nicht so gestresst fühle, was nicht gut für mein Immunsystem ist  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## tritus59

Ja, solche Tipps sind immer wertvoll. Wenn Du beobachtest, dass langsames Fressen der Vögel bei Dir auch einen langsamer steigenden PSA Wert zur Folge hat, dann wäre das der Superknüller und unbedingt forumswürdig. Vielleicht gibt es dann iregendwann sogar den Nobelpreis dafür  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## lutzi007

> Ja, solche Tipps sind immer wertvoll. Wenn Du beobachtest, dass langsames Fressen der Vögel bei Dir auch einen langsamer steigenden PSA Wert zur Folge hat, dann wäre das der Superknüller und unbedingt forumswürdig. Vielleicht gibt es dann iregendwann sogar den Nobelpreis dafür


Diese Studie ist gerade in Vorbereitung lieber Tritus oder ist es Dir lieber, wenn ich Heinrich zu Dir sage?

----------


## tritus59

Zukünftige Nobelpreiskandidaten dürfen natürlich gerne Heinrich zu mir sagen.

----------


## lutzi007

> Zukünftige Nobelpreiskandidaten dürfen natürlich gerne Heinrich zu mir sagen.


Super, ich bin  auf jeden Fall dran an der Sache...  :L&auml;cheln:

----------

